# tips for driveways



## skinut2234 (Nov 16, 2004)

Looking for tips/better ways to clean driveways-
I have an F250 crew cab with Arctic plow (so turning around sometimes is a pain)- To handle a long driveway- what is best way? - the apron always seems to be hardest part.... if I drive up apron and push snow up driveway and off to the side- I am ok- but then I drove over snow on the apron making it harder to push out (plus town doesn't exactly like that)- Looking for better ways since I get asked a lot by my neighbors to just do a push or 2...


----------



## B-2 Lawncare (Feb 11, 2012)

skinut2234;1748279 said:


> Looking for tips/better ways to clean driveways-
> I have an F250 crew cab with Arctic plow (so turning around sometimes is a pain)- To handle a long driveway- what is best way? - the apron always seems to be hardest part.... if I drive up apron and push snow up driveway and off to the side- I am ok- but then I drove over snow on the apron making it harder to push out (plus town doesn't exactly like that)- Looking for better ways since I get asked a lot by my neighbors to just do a push or 2...


You're kind of between a rock and a hard place. The only helpful thinng that I can say is if its a light push the snow toward the house and the hand shovel it on to the grass.


----------



## Fantastic (Dec 2, 2012)

skinut2234;1748279 said:


> Looking for tips/better ways to clean driveways-
> I have an F250 crew cab with Arctic plow (so turning around sometimes is a pain)- To handle a long driveway- what is best way? - the apron always seems to be hardest part.... if I drive up apron and push snow up driveway and off to the side- I am ok- but then I drove over snow on the apron making it harder to push out (plus town doesn't exactly like that)- Looking for better ways since I get asked a lot by my neighbors to just do a push or 2...


Ah a fellow bus plow guy like myself lol. I've got an 04 Sierra 2500HD ext cab and a full box!



This is what I've been doing.

I start by cleaning the mouth of the driveway.


Then I push in wind rowing to a spot where snow can actually go.


----------



## Fantastic (Dec 2, 2012)

I then back drag by the house/garage dragging the snow far enough back so that I can back the truck in behind it.



Then I back in and push out to left or right side of driveway.


If it's necessary I might reclear the mouth again but it's usually ok. This is a one time turn around. Hope this helps??


----------



## Rusty Silence (Apr 17, 2010)

@Fantastic, that's how I would do a drive like that as well. I have one that has a retaining wall that runs the leangth of one side so I push it all to the other side. I back drag the snow that's near the doors and push it to the side though instead of turning around and backing in to push. 
My truck is a reg cab long bed and i wish I had a shorter truck.


----------



## Fantastic (Dec 2, 2012)

Rusty Silence;1748400 said:


> @Fantastic, that's how I would do a drive like that as well. I have one that has a retaining wall that runs the leangth of one side so I push it all to the other side. I back drag the snow that's near the doors and push it to the side though instead of turning around and backing in to push.
> My truck is a reg cab long bed and i wish I had a shorter truck.


The reason I like to turn around and push the snow out from in front of house/garage is for the clean look after... I'm not really picky or anything I just like that the banks on each side look like I wind rowed them from one end to the other... Maybe that does make me picky :laughing:


----------



## STIHL GUY (Sep 22, 2009)

Fantastic;1748326 said:


> I then back drag by the house/garage dragging the snow far enough back so that I can back the truck in behind it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's exactly how I would do it as well


----------



## Antlerart06 (Feb 28, 2011)

That sucks with a long truck You need a back pull plow with down pressure 

My self I use a tractor on drives This year a Skid To much easier with a skid


----------

